
How Nextdoor and Nest Cams Are Helping Cops Solve Crimes - tokenadult
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/nextdoor-crime-nest-cams/
======
anigbrowl
They're also being used to intimidate people - lots of people using Nextdoor
to complain about people having the temerity to be the wrong color and walk in
their own neighborhood. Link is in the article, but this is worth reading in
full as there's a lot of extra depth:
[http://www.eastbayexpress.com/oakland/racial-profiling-
via-n...](http://www.eastbayexpress.com/oakland/racial-profiling-via-
nextdoorcom/Content?oid=4526919)

------
mintplant
Is this an advertisement? Why does the author plug Nest Cam every other
sentence? It would be interchangeble wjth any other home security camera here.

------
zby
Surveillance is unstoppable - even if we don't let the authorities to have
security cams it will be the population that will have them.

------
ap3
How long before HOAs start flying drones over their members' backyards?

